# Critique Prince...



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Hi guys.

This is Prince's first ride in an English saddle since November, so he may be a little rusty. *PLEASE DO NOT CRITIQUE ME *(the rider); I haven't really ridden at all lately, but he needed to training. 

I have pictures and 1 video of his canter. 

Halt:









Walk:










Trot:





















































(Yes I was at two-point; and attempting to turn.)

Canter:



















Jumping pictures + video coming up.
_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_So sorry! Internet screwed up, jumping pics will be posted later. Video won't load (it has to be converted from an MOV file..).._


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

handsome boy, he looks good to me but i dont ride english so im no help lol. I love that you can ride him in a halter


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

First of all, I know you didn't want critique on your riding, but I don't think you woukd mind some positive feedback! You look really good, especially for not having ridden for a while! The only thing, though, is that you should tighten your helmet, because it looks very loose which is not safe.

You have a very cute pony, and well done that you can ride him in just a halter! He looks well balanced and you look secure on him, which probably means that he's a safe, reliable horse. Congratulations for trying new things (the English saddle) with him! I'd love to see him jump!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

He has a cute little stride that's for sure! I would be careful overworking him until he packs on some groceries and some muscle as he seems a little thin and weak through his topline. Kudos to you for really padding his back up though! And I agree that you don't look like you haven't ridden in a while. I'm also guessing he is an older guy from the face and general condition coming out of winter. If that's the case it does take time to build weight and mucle back up if they've been off for the winter. He's a cutie and seems like a very sweet and reliable ride. Have fun conditioning him!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

reining girl said:


> handsome boy, he looks good to me but i dont ride english so im no help lol. I love that you can ride him in a halter


_Thanks Randi! 

_


horsegirlmaddy said:


> First of all, I know you didn't want critique on your riding, but I don't think you woukd mind some positive feedback! You look really good, especially for not having ridden for a while! The only thing, though, is that you should tighten your helmet, because it looks very loose which is not safe.
> 
> You have a very cute pony, and well done that you can ride him in just a halter! He looks well balanced and you look secure on him, which probably means that he's a safe, reliable horse. Congratulations for trying new things (the English saddle) with him! I'd love to see him jump!


_Thank you! My hair was put up too high, so thats why the helmet looked so yucky. Thanks again, I ride him bareback almost daily, and he come a long way since last April (when I got him).  Jumping pics in next post! 

_


NittanyEquestrian said:


> He has a cute little stride that's for sure! I would be careful overworking him until he packs on some groceries and some muscle as he seems a little thin and weak through his topline. Kudos to you for really padding his back up though! And I agree that you don't look like you haven't ridden in a while. I'm also guessing he is an older guy from the face and general condition coming out of winter. If that's the case it does take time to build weight and mucle back up if they've been off for the winter. He's a cutie and seems like a very sweet and reliable ride. Have fun conditioning him!


_Actually he's fairly young. Turning 10 this year. I tried not to overwork him, but we didn't do much (in my opinion); just a 45 minute work-out + some things on the ground. Would that be pushing it?_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Not much of a jump, but I wanted to start off small since this was our first ride. _


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

Jumping in a head coller!! :shock: Braver than me!! would have no brakes he looks really sweet could do with more muscle on his hindquarters which will come from work to build it up :wink:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's a cutie! I agree with the muscling, and after he packs some on I think he'll look even better! I'm useless critiqueing English so I won't post regarding that ;-)


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Thank you both!! _


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

you have a really nice position 

he looks like a great little horse, he could use some more weight and muscle though.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

He's handsome! and very well behaved, he's obviously not very strong if you can ride him in a head collar like that. Your riding is lovely especially if you havnt ridden recently and he does look like he has been out of work at all!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

45 minutes of mostly wak-trot with some canter and a few jumps should be fine. Listen to him when he says I can go for more, or says hey mom I'm tired! Like I said before for being out of riding your position looks great but I would be careful of your hands when you're jumping. If he is as well behaved as he appears I would start learning to give your reins and crest release over fences. 

When jumping in a halter it's easy to get used to balancing on our reins a little bit and keeping a firm contact but if you decided to jump him in a bit that way he would get disgruntled and uncomfortable fast. So learn to keep your body a little closer to him and the saddle and bring your hands up towards his ears a bit to relax the pressure on the reins as you jump. Also, there's no shame in grabbing a little mane for jumping! Most of the best riders in the business grab mane. Good riders want to save their horse's face and get out of the horse's way as much as possible over the jump so make sure once you're airborne that you aren't interfering with him by sitting down too fast, over jumping, getting left behind or balancing on your reins. If you practice good jumping position and crest releases you will be an awesome little jumper before you know it and your horse will continue to enjoy jumping too! Good luck and congrats on your progress so far.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Thank you everyone!_



NittanyEquestrian said:


> 45 minutes of mostly wak-trot with some canter and a few jumps should be fine. Listen to him when he says I can go for more, or says hey mom I'm tired! Like I said before for being out of riding your position looks great but I would be careful of your hands when you're jumping. If he is as well behaved as he appears I would start learning to give your reins and crest release over fences.
> 
> When jumping in a halter it's easy to get used to balancing on our reins a little bit and keeping a firm contact but if you decided to jump him in a bit that way he would get disgruntled and uncomfortable fast. So learn to keep your body a little closer to him and the saddle and bring your hands up towards his ears a bit to relax the pressure on the reins as you jump. Also, there's no shame in grabbing a little mane for jumping! Most of the best riders in the business grab mane. Good riders want to save their horse's face and get out of the horse's way as much as possible over the jump so make sure once you're airborne that you aren't interfering with him by sitting down too fast, over jumping, getting left behind or balancing on your reins. If you practice good jumping position and crest releases you will be an awesome little jumper before you know it and your horse will continue to enjoy jumping too! Good luck and congrats on your progress so far.


_Thanks, NE, this was very helpful. I had a lesson (on a different horse, who was very naughty ), and she said I needed to also work on a steady leg, and jumping position. I'm probably going to ride today and tomorrow, so I'll work very hard on it.

He likes to canter, hates to trot, so if I go into jumping position he may act up (i.e. half halts won't work too well, he'll be in a very speedy, ugly, trot, etc.) any tips on bringing him back in, without doing a sitting trot/circling?  Thanks!_


----------

